# Toacco Mosaic Virus!



## The Poet (Jun 20, 2016)

Fellow growers,



   I bought some Bog seeds to try    
   The Bogs are growers out in California I think, real nice. 
The seeds sprouted, 12 out of 13 in both strains and one the very next day! 2-3-4 days and they were up!
 I have never seen seeds so quick to sprout. 
I picked two strains: Blue Kush and Sour Grape {a purple Indica}.
22 plants are up, 9" - 13" and growing fine except for one strange thing.
The growing, clump of new leaves are dark green but the leaves on the  main stem where a limb will come out are turning yellow. It may be  because this strain, once the limb is started the leaf is not necessary  and falls off. 
But then I noticed the top clump of new leaves are dark healthy green  but the rest of the plant is washed out looking and the leaves were not  healthy looking. I have Satori and og from ogs which are not having  color issues. They are in the same soil, same light, right beside the  Bog strains.

   I gave them 1/2 tea spoon of Epsom salts with their watering and that seemed to help. 
   I moved all of them outside in the sun. After one day I can see they like being outside. The sun may be what they wanted. 
   Updates to follow


                                      Thank you...


                                                 The Poet...


.


----------



## The Poet (Jun 20, 2016)

Update:


     I'm pretty sure old Bog had some kinda trouble as he has booked and hasn't been seen.
    Deb at ogs carries Bog seeds now so I trusted 'Bog' and since they  had some blue and purple strains I contacted Bog seeds, 'typed at' Mrs.  Bog and she was real nice and helpful. Got Blue Kush and Sour Grape and  they are fine but for the weird color. It is like the plant grows new  lush growth forming trunk, stems, the plant frame itself, then the  growth stops in the leaves that were necessary to form them. The growth  goes elsewhere, to the trunk/stems and framework for the main plant. A  very efficient growth habit for an annual plant from a dirt poor area...  if that is in fact what I am seeing...
    In fact my Satori survivor has one leaf which is exhibiting the same  color!? Loosing its new, green color for an old blue, waxy, looking  color.
I think I have a plant disease!!!

   What could it be?
 I'll call my friend at the Hydro store tomorrow. Identify it and kill it!
 {I do have some azmat}
 But no... this is not a bug it is a surface rust, 

   'A surface rust'... is as good of a description as I can conjure up.
 {I ain't no Doctor} 
 How weird! 
Wonder if it came with the seeds?
Naw, Don't see how.

   Anybody ever see this problem?


                                  Thank you...


                                                 The Poet...


.


----------



## The Poet (Jun 20, 2016)

Growers,


   I have moved this thread to Sick plants because my new seeds from Bog are history. I've already burned them in the burn barrel. My God!

   Now I don't have proof, I didn't have them tested but the symptoms are as close to the pictures of the virus as I have seen. So sure I am that it is the Tobacco virus I have already burned them. $100. worth of seeds, $100. worth of soil, two months raising them up and now I am set back a year. I should have known.

   Deb at OGS started selling Bog seeds and as I trust Deb I trusted her judgement on Bog but I lost out. 
   Now I find out Mr. Bog may be in the joint and as I said: "I should have known" not to do business with anybody from California.
    Devoid of integrity, they'll say or do anything for money. 
A few hundred bucks is a lot to me as I live on disability and I don't appreciate this.
 Hell with Bog seeds!


                                  Thank you...


                                             The Poet...

.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 20, 2016)

Oh dear Poet, this is not good. Are you sure it was mosaic virus? Whatever, i am sorry that happened to you.


----------



## The Poet (Jun 20, 2016)

Now for the recovery,


   The offending Bogs burned, the dirt down the road in a ditch and when I get back today, I'll get busy with the vacuum and the bleach. Cleaning the whole set up every day for several weeks as I don't know how to be sure the virus's are all gone till I over clean everything to the max! 

   I'll get rid of this scourge and not let myself in for another. If these two strains were good it would have been enough. I could have stopped buying strains and settled down with my Satori, Deb's OG. and maybe some Skunk. Now I have to clean the house and yard till I can't clean any more and just hope I got them all. If one survives they will come back. Well... if two survive. 
   But they won't! I'll paint the whole house and tear out the old carpet! If bleach won't kill them they have to be hauled off some how. 

   If they can't be killed bleach won't help will it? I'll just have to wash them down the sink or get them in the trash. I've never seen anything die so fast or look so bad doing it! It was like weed Hydrophobia! 
It may not be Tobacco Mosaic virus and I hope not, if so good I got my house and land cleaned and found out {again} not to do business with anybody from ... well... you know.


                                Thank you...


                                              Poet...&#9835;


.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jun 20, 2016)

The Poet said:


> Growers,
> 
> 
> I have moved this thread to Sick plants because my new seeds from Bog are history. I've already burned them in the burn barrel. My God!
> ...


WOW where do I start?

1. If the seeds sprouted and grew then what does the breeder have to do with any of your issues???  You are responsible for their care once they sprout.

2.  what is OGS seeds???  never even heard of that place...?  How is their reputation?

3. How does a breeder being in the "joint" effect his gear???

I have grown several of BOGs strains and never had an issue with any of them...  other then how slow Sour Bubble vegs... 

IMO to blame the breeder for* your* personal grow issues is completely INSANE...


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jun 20, 2016)

The Poet said:


> Now for the recovery,
> 
> 
> The offending Bogs burned, the dirt down the road in a ditch and when I get back today, I'll get busy with the vacuum and the bleach. Cleaning the whole set up every day for several weeks as I don't know how to be sure the virus's are all gone till I over clean everything to the max!
> ...



Wow...  Its really funny that you think getting your seeds from California is the problem...  no chance of growers error huh??  just blame the breeder or a mystery virus...  that's funny...   not one pic of the issues either..?

Then you throw sh*t all over a breeders name with no proof or evidence any of the problems are not _*YOUR*_ fault..?  

In this world there are mj growers and there are mj buyers...   you may just be better at the latter...  :48:


----------



## The Poet (Jun 20, 2016)

Hold on a minute,


   Tobacco mosaic virus can be transmitted by seed. 
I have never heard of the stuff, but I sprouted 26 seeds and every one of them came down with this virus and its spreading to my clone mothers I got through customs. 
   Now I said: I have not had the plants tested and mosaic virus can't be detected by sight but... don't rag on my ***.
About being in the pen and from California too well... {desperate people do desperate things} it is none of my business except I'm out $200, my clone Satori and a crop of OG, a set back of several months. I guess it is my business. 

    Bog seeds AND 'possibly' the Tobacco mosaic virus both showed up in my crop at the same time. Just thought I'd mention it.


                                     Thank you...


                                              The Poet...


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jun 20, 2016)

The Poet said:


> Hold on a minute,
> 
> 
> Tobacco mosaic virus can be transmitted by seed.
> ...



Still no pics...? but still plenty more Cali/BOG bashing..?  

don't take this the wrong way but have you had successful runs in the past?  what kind of medium do you use? nutes? ph? lighting? 

its kinda hard to just "believe" your words...  but you know what they say about pictures right? 

1 pic would tell me more then all the words you've posted on this subject already...  :48:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 20, 2016)

> Loosing its new, green color for an old blue, waxy, looking color.



To much N. I am guessing, since no pics. Burning them up.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Jun 20, 2016)

I gotta agree with JAAM. Unless you've had the plants tested for a virus and know for a fact they are infected, you shouldn't be bashing the breeder. 

I'm sure we have all seen your posts over the years... No pics, plenty of plant issues etc. I don't mean that as an insult. Like JAAM said, some people are growers and others are buyers.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Poet (Jun 23, 2016)

Ant...


   I am poor and my old 35mm camera wore out 20 years ago.
 I have to get a camera, but the symptoms are exactly like pictures of Tobacco Mosaic Virus. 
One doesn't need a camera for that. The pictures, if I could post them would look exactly like Tobacco Mosaic Virus, that is my point.
   But now that some time has passed ...

   It is not Tobacco Mosaic Virus!
I don't know what it is but it isn't TMV.

   Symptoms were: at 4" old leaves turned yellow and fell off. At 11"  the surface of the leaves looked like scar tissue, not green but  blue-ish and tough. Blotches of light and dark green with the leaf edges  dead and brown. I call the appearance leaf syrocis and burned them in  the burn barrel along with one Satori that 'caught it'. 
The Satori proved it wasn't over fertilization and that it was a contagious disease.

   After burning the sour grape and blue kush, from Bog, setting my 13  Deb's og and my remaining Satori mother outside a few days they are recovering!
I've been cleaning the house and yard, all my pots and  saucers, trays and gear and watching the satori and OG and they are recovering so it wasn't the Tobacco Mosaic after all.
   Something bad, as it killed all the seedlings from Bog and one Satori which caught it but the remaining plants seem alright now and if it were Tobacco Mosaic they'd all be dead. 
   So I and my plants have been spared the worse and I can possibly save  my crop of 13 Deb's og and my Satori clone mother. I have 21 Satori and og in the cloner which seem alright too,
 4 have been planted in 2 liter hempies. 

   I am freaked out in that I brought a virus into my home. I feel like I  have been raped and my home violated. This is the reason I wanted just 2-3 more strains then I could just live with and be content without  letting problems into my life here on the farm. 
   Satori and og are fine and it was just a blue, purple and maybe skunk I lacked that made me buy two more strains. 
   This however has been a tremendous learning experience.
The experience has reaffirmed what for now has become an old saw...
 "Don't  do business with people from California" 
I knew that... but my better  judgement failed me.
 I did business with someone from California and  paid the price. 
What could I have been thinking?

   Things may recover here and I was lucky! 
My house is cleaner and my Satori is doing fine.
 She and the Deb's OG clone mother send their love.

   I am greatly relieved and realize that:
   Like poultry... 
I should have quarantined everything coming into my farm, plants as well as animals. 
Just set them away from the others to see if they get sick so that if they were they wouldn't infect all the others. 
Two or three months quarantined is nor uncommon.


                                   Thank you...


                                            The Poet...


.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jun 23, 2016)

The Poet said:


> Ant...
> 
> 
> I am poor and my old 35mm camera wore out 20 years ago.
> ...



blah blah blah...  still lost I see...


----------



## The Poet (Jul 5, 2016)

I had a practice run for an emergency plague, that's all.
Just a plague.

   It is good however, because it wasn't a plague so I was able to learn from the experience.
 {and I still have my Satori and my Deb's og} {gasp}
 Really, I came within an inch of burning them in the burn barrel!

   Anyway, now everything cleaned and...
 {I wash my hands all the time now}
 I am ready to do what started this whole near disaster and that is the bringing in of new strains.
 I'll be careful ...
{and I promise to get a digital camera soon.}


                    Thank you...


                             The Poet...


.


----------

